# Another 'What pads and polish thread!'



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Evening, haven't been on here for a while so was looking for a more personal opinion/views.

I'm going to by my DAS6 Pro this week from the GB, however what pads shall u purchase? Hex Logic are the obvious choice however a lot of places, CYC are out of stock. They are available on eBay however I'd rather get it all from CYC if I can't, no biggie. I will be correcting my MINI to start, hard paint I am aware it is? So what colour pads will I require, from what I've seen, Orange White Black? Please correct me. A polish wise, to hold back on costs I already have some Megs Ultimate Compound which I've read is a slightly less cut, and easier to work, longer work times Etc, is this Correct and remove the need for M205(I'm going for M105/205 if you hadn't noticed for the fact it simplifies things and its a popular choice). I will then just require some 205 for finishing. 

Is this all correct? I will have a proper through read of 'whatshisnames' thread and the videos to familiarise my self..

Irrelevant but ill be topping most likely with C2v3

Please correct me, criticise me and swear at me all I'm asking is for your help.

Many thanks


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hexlogic pads and maybe a couple of microfibre pads (serious performance are good value) all will work great with UC. 
And 205 as its so easy to use.
As for the ebay hexpads, think they are flexipads ones not chemical guys ones, read on here they are poo compared to chem guys ones


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Hexlogic pads and maybe a couple of microfibre pads (serious performance are good value) all will work great with UC.
> And 205 as its so easy to use.
> As for the ebay hexpads, think they are flexipads ones not chemical guys ones, read on here they are poo compared to chem guys ones


Ahh. You will be correct they are FP. Apart from CG HL what other pads are rated and recommended? Will MF pads provide me with a bit too much cut?

Thanks.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump. Why does no one to replying howeve the other threads?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You could look at the MF pads, here is a thread which used MF pads and a relatively mild compound and polish http://www.autopia.org/forum/click-brag/144626-mini-cooper-opti-coated.html. LC Constant Pressure Pads seem very popular these days (not used them though), have used Sonus, Megs and Flexipads and they were all good


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not as familiar with mf compared to foam. Don't see much mf work on here. What I'm after is someone to advise some other pads than Hex Logic which as unavailable and which pads I am after. 

Thanks


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump.Really surprised t the little posts


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

You mentioned cyc haven't get any but, shinarama, elite and detailed clean all sell them there bound to be in stock somewhere rather than looking for others?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

rayner said:


> You mentioned cyc haven't get any but, shinarama, elite and detailed clean all sell them there bound to be in stock somewhere rather than looking for others?


Thank you. Ecc have them. If they actually have them in stock is another question but showing it.

What I'm really after is the pad grade but no one seems to want to reply
To this thread but the other 5000.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Fiesta-125 said:


> ....What I'm really after is the pad grade but no one seems to want to reply....


To cover most paint I would get the Hexlogic Orange (cutting), White (polishing) and Black (finishing). Same with most pads, cutting, polishing and finishing. If going down the MF route then I would get some cutting and some foam pads for finishing


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> To cover most paint I would get the Hexlogic Orange (cutting), White (polishing) and Black (finishing). Same with most pads, cutting, polishing and finishing. If going down the MF route then I would get some cutting and some foam pads for finishing


Many thanks.

Ecc and shinearama haven't them all on stock, however CG UK have them. Anyone ordered from them before etc?

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/category_s/52.htm

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not ordered direct from CG but would happily do so if required


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Not ordered direct from CG but would happily do so if required


Ok many thanks. Orange white black it is. And this combo will work well with megs UC and 205?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> Ecc and shinearama haven't them all on stock, however CG UK have them. Anyone ordered from them before etc?
> 
> ...


Ive ordered from chem guys uk a few times with no problems other than they arnt the quickest to deliver.
Ull find UC and orange hex will leave a remarkably good finish, if u are short on time u can wax straight over it. But 205 will add that little something extra, 
Im struggling to see a difference between white and black pads with 205 but the white is a little firmer and easier to use


----------



## ukshaun (Apr 25, 2013)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Ok many thanks. Orange white black it is. And this combo will work well with megs UC and 205?


Yes this is what I use. Although I have a vw and it is quite tough paint hense the orange tutting pad. I'm not sure on the paint on a ford but I'm sure you will do fine just remember to p a test spot and always work your way up. Start with the least abrasive. Etc


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not on a ford, a MINI. Not sure where you got that. Haha. Sure out paint is similar.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

As pads are back in I will order in the morning. 
So with the DAS6 Pro I'm going for orange white and black 5.5 CG He. Logic. Will use Megs ultimate compound followed by 205 to finish. 

I have a question. For example if I used UC with UC to remove swirls, but I wanted to refine with 205 on orange, surely the pad will be clogged up with UC still?
Thanks!


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

you clean your pads
actually it is good practice to clean your pad after working each section, nothing fancy, just give it a brush with pad brush, and a bit more thorough cleaning after, let say, side of a car and obviously after the job.
btw I think orange pad will be tad too aggressive for refining, use white and finish with black.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

witcher said:


> you clean your pads
> actually it is good practice to clean your pad after working each section, nothing fancy, just give it a brush with pad brush, and a bit more thorough cleaning after, let say, side of a car and obviously after the job.
> btw I think orange pad will be tad too aggressive for refining, use white and finish with black.


That's what I thought. Is that what the pad brush is? Think one is included, don't need to do a full wash and dry after different polish do I?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Can someone just check this order before I order please?
Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

List looks good to me. Only things I would add is some masking tape and something to clean up the polishing oils eg CarPro Eraser/IPA/BH Cleanser Polish


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd highly recommend you email or call CYC before ordering:

tel: +44 (0)1484 841 444
email: [email protected]

or at the very least send them a PM on here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=422

Ask if he can put all of your order into a 'kit' and knock off a few quid. If you dont ask, you dont get :thumb:

you'll also need a pad brush, some megs 105, and some 3M blue masking tape.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

kybert said:


> I'd highly recommend you email or call CYC before ordering:
> 
> tel: +44 (0)1484 841 444
> email: [email protected]
> ...


Going to be using megs UC instead. Have plenty of 3434 already will just need a brush.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have fired a email off

Thank for your help.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bump. Anyone want to add? Still awaiting a reply from CYC


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

There will always be a number of things you can buy eg ordering multiple pads or spot pads and backing plate for the intricate areas such as door frames but I would just stick with your original order and gain the experience of polishing first


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

as for the pad brush you can buy dedicated or just use brush with stiff hair - even toothbrush will do in the beginning.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

witcher said:


> as for the pad brush you can buy dedicated or just use brush with stiff hair - even toothbrush will do in the beginning.


Cools thanks! Going to order so unless anyone else has anything to add?
DAS6Pro,
CG HL 5.5 Orange for Cutting
CG HL 5.5 White for Polishing 
CG HL 5.5 Black for Finishing
Megs 205.

Like I say, have plenty of 3434 and over half a bottle of Megs UC so should be fine.

Thanks.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Little bump before I hit order and any night owls about?


----------

